# Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle



## j.Breithardt (13. April 2014)

Ich bin es leid.|rolleyes

 So gerne ich auch Fischfrikadellen esse, immer gibt es zu den Pommes als Beilage Gurke/Tomate/Salat dazu.
 Es muss doch auch mal etwas kreativeres geben.Würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen. :m


----------



## Eggi 1 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Versuch´s mal mit Kartoffelsalat.|rolleyes


----------



## muddyliz (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Hallo Jürgen,
sieh mal auf meiner HP nach: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html


----------



## gebo-hsk (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Hallo 
Dazu ein einfach leckere Bratkartoffel mit frischem Salat 

ein Genuss

#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Rahmsauerkraut:
Sauerkraut mit etwas Sahne verfeinern und dazu dann Bratkartoffel.

Nudeln und Pfeffersoße

Curryreis

Kartoffel/Röstzwiebelpüree

Spargel und zerlassene Butter (grade jetzt Saison)

Rahmkohlrabi

und,
und,
und............


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. April 2014)

*Pellkartoffel / Grüne Sauce*

Pellkartoffel ! Der einfache Trick dabei, für deutlich besseren Geschmack und mehr Vitamine : Kurz aufkochen lassen und dann auf gaanz kleiner Stufe(z.B. E-Herd 0,5-1), mit komplett geschlossenem Deckel(kein Schnellkochtopf), ganz sanft vor sich hinköcheln lassen. 


Pellkartoffel und Grüne Sauce  https://www.google.de/search?q=grün...urceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=grüne+sauce ist für viele bereits ein komplettes Essen. Schmeckt aber auch zusammen mit Fisch(Fischfrikadelle).


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Genau, grüne Soße - klasse Idee zu Fischfrikadellen!


----------



## Franky (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Ich bin großer Fan von karamelisierten Möhrschn. Passt - egal zu welchen Frikadellen auch immer - ganz wunderbar. Petersilie und Knoblauch (nur mitschwenken) dürfen aber nicht wirklich fehlen. Und wenn du dieses Zeugs hier:
http://www.supermarktcheck.de/product/69974-gartenkrone-aldi-italienische-kraeuter
einmal mit kurz durchschwenkst, biste im 7. Hasenhimmel  :m


----------



## 42er barsch (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

mach doch mal nen fischburger!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Zuerst mal danke für die Anregungen.:m
 War bis jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Ding. Werde sie heute mal noch im Kühlschrank lassen. Notfalls gibt es sie morgen mit dän. Remoulade auf Schwarzbrot. Damit habe ich aber immer noch keine Beilage. Salat hasse ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Mal schaun.


----------



## Schneidi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Anbei die frage. Hat jemand ein guten rezept für fischfrikadellen (fischküchle, wie wir hier im süden sagen)? Der fisch der verwendet werden soll ist karpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


----------



## Norbi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Ganz einfach frisches Brötchen auf schneidenschön mit Gemüsezwiebeln belegen zusammenklappen und als Beilage frisches gezapftes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Norbi schrieb:


> und als Beilage frisches gezapftes.


eh immer zu ämpfehlen!
#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eh immer zu ämpfehlen!
> #6


 

 Eins Kiste Flens steht im Keller.#6
 Auch die grüne Soße hört sich "interessant" an. Für einen Rheinländer aber bisher ...|kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

ich bin auch der Meinung, manchmal genügen als Beilage einfach nur die drei *B*´ s:

*Brot, Butter, Bier!*

(aber Kartoffelsalat oder lecker Bratkartöffelchen sind auch nicht zu verachten)

´nen guten wünscht Siggi


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

http://www.vinoscout.de/products/de/Spirituosen/Aquavit/Aalborg-Jubilaeums-Aquavit.html

 mit dem zum Graved Lachs passenden Senf, getostetem Baguette
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



angler1996 schrieb:


> http://www.vinoscout.de/products/de/Spirituosen/Aquavit/Aalborg-Jubilaeums-Aquavit.html
> 
> mit dem zum Graved Lachs passenden Senf, getostetem Baguette
> Gruß A.



Damit könnte es gehen, 
vorzugsweise die Frikadellen noch gegen den Graved Lachs austauschen.
Mal ehrlich, was ich bis jetzt so an Fischfrikadellen vorgesetzt bekommen habe, daß Zeug würde ich nicht mal der Katze geben!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Wer es etwas herzhafter mag, sollte unbedingt mal dazu Reibekuchen mit Meerrettichaufstrich probieren.

Konnte ich mir auch erst nicht wirklich dazu vorstellen, aber heutzutage mag ichs gar nicht mehr anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Oder - richtig lecker:
Reibekuchen mit einer Blutwurstfüllung (Scheibe Blutwurst, Reibekuchemasse drumrum und ausbraten) und darauf die Frikadellen, das mit Birnen und Käse überbacken (Apfel geht auch)...


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zuerst mal danke für die Anregungen.:m
> War bis jetzt nicht unbedingt mein Ding. Werde sie heute mal noch im Kühlschrank lassen. Notfalls gibt es sie morgen mit dän. Remoulade auf Schwarzbrot. Damit habe ich aber immer noch keine Beilage. *Salat hasse ich wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Mal schaun.*





Macht aber glatte Haut.

Für Männer ü. 40 sicher nicht das Schlechteste...

Beim A.di gibt´s dazu noch die Anti-Falten-Creme .

Aber ich schweife ab :q

Zur Beilage : frisches, warmes Brötchen mit reifer Avokado - (creme) bestrichen; dazu ein Spritzer Zitrone und grob gemahlener, bunter Pfeffer sowie die Prise Salz.

Ist die Bulette noch so schlecht (@Sten) - das Zeug schmeckt in jedem Fall 

R.S.


----------



## Schneidi (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Danke für das video, thomas. Werde das mal so probieren aber mit etwas weniger sahne, damit es nicht ganz si gehaltvoll ist :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Da Karpfen eh etwas fetter ist, kannste gut weniger Sahne nehmen..
Freut mich, wenns hilft..


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Macht aber glatte Haut.
> 
> Für Männer ü. 40 sicher nicht das Schlechteste...
> 
> ...


 
 Hört sich auch nicht übel an. Nee, die Frikadellen sind super.Mitgebracht frisch aus der Räucherei in Hvide Sande.#6


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

aus welcher? So richtig begeistert hat mich da auch keine.
 Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



angler1996 schrieb:


> aus welcher? So richtig begeistert hat mich da auch keine.
> Gruß A.


 

 Nördlich der Schleuse.:m
 Am besten sind natürlich die der Hausfrauen bei den Fischversteigerungen.#6


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

danke, letztere lass ich gelten. Die aus den Räuchereien , naja Geschmackssache:q Manchmal kommen die eher vom Bäcker:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke, letztere lass ich gelten. Die aus den Räuchereien , naja Geschmackssache:q *Manchmal kommen die eher vom Bäcker:q*





Bei den Klopsen von früher Madsen würde ich das unterschreiben.:m


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Madsen ist der hinter der Bank? dann ja|wavey:


----------



## 42er barsch (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

sorry, mußte aber jetzt sein!!  :vik:









 vollkorn-toasties

 gurke 

 tomate

 soße mit grünenm pfeffer

 und ne pikante paprika- paste

 die frikkos waren eingefroren und sind durch die friteuse gewandert.

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franky (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Ick hau Dir...:q Unverschämtheit....
Wo war das noch gleich in Hessen????? :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Madsen ist der hinter der Bank? dann ja|wavey:




Neben der Bank, gegenüber ehem. Birthe Sko.


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

na ich denke , wir meinen den Selben


----------



## 42er barsch (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

@franky

eig. hättest du sie riechen können, bei günstigem wind und extrem guter nase.

LOL


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Moin 42er.

Damit das ja nicht untergeht : feine Kreation, Deine Fischburger #6

R.S.


----------



## Gohann (16. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Hi Jürgen, was lese ich da? Ne Kiste Flens im Keller! Hast Du dem komischen Dunkelbier abgeschworen? Oder verträgst Du die Brühe nicht mehr?

Nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst! Mir persönlich schmecken zu den Frikos am besten Bratkartoffeln und zwar die schon geschälten und vakumierten Scheiben, die wir immer mit nach Norwegen nehmen. Die ein wenig mit Zwiebeln, Pfeffer und Salz verfeinert echt lecker! Ein paar Speckwürfel runden die Sache noch ab!

Vor Ort essen wir noch Paprikasalat nur mit Essig und Öl angemacht dazu. Wirklich lecker.#6

Gruß Schorsch#h


----------



## peiner freak (16. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

specksalat


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen, was lese ich da? Ne Kiste Flens im Keller! Hast Du dem komischen Dunkelbier abgeschworen? Oder verträgst Du die Brühe nicht mehr?
> 
> Nee, aber jetzt mal im Ernst! Mir persönlich schmecken zu den Frikos am besten Bratkartoffeln und zwar die schon geschälten und vakumierten Scheiben, die wir immer mit nach Norwegen nehmen. Die ein wenig mit Zwiebeln, Pfeffer und Salz verfeinert echt lecker! Ein paar Speckwürfel runden die Sache noch ab!
> 
> ...




Hallo Schorsch,#h

das dunkle trinke ich nur vor Ort vom Fass. War vor ein paar Tagen noch im "Uerige".

Aber zum Thema:
Dein Rezept gefällt mir.#6 Mein Problem ist immer nur der Salat, da ich ja Tierfreund bin. Kann doch den armen Nagern nicht ihr Futter klauen.
Da suche ich halt die Alternative. Werde es mal mit einem Jubi versuchen.:q
 Isst Du wirklich diese seltsamen Kartoffeln?


----------



## Gohann (16. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Was auch lecker ist, ein lauwarmer Kartoffelsalat! Der wird anders zubereitet als der den wir so kennen! Davon bin ich auch kein Freund! Lässt sich recht einfach herstellen. Hier mal das Rezept!

Zutaten für 4 Personen:

1kg festkochenden Kartoffeln
4 Scharlotten
100 gr. durchwacsener Räucherspeck in Würfel geschnitten
300 ml Fleischbrühe (kann auch Instand sein)
Schnittlauch, Weinessig, Öl, Salz, Pfeffer und Zucker.

Kartoffeln mit Schale garkochen.
In der Zwischenzeit Speck in einer Pfanne auslassen und Scharlotten schälen und in feine Ringe schneiden. Diese zum Speck geben. Etwas Öl dazu und glasig dünsten. 

Mir der Hälfte der Brühe ablöschen und noch einmal aufkochen lassen. Dann 2 EL Essig und nen Teelöffel Zucker dazu.

Die garen Kartoffeln möglichst heiss pellen und in Würfel schneiden. In eine Schüssel geben und den heissen Sud darüber giessen. Salzen, pfeffern und alles gut durchmischen.
Eine Zeit lang stehen lassen.

Vor dem servieren den Rest Fleischbrühe wieder etwas erhitzen und unterheben. Mit Pfeffer , Salz und Essig abschmecken. Schnittlauch fein hacken und unterheben.

Guten Appetit!

Gruß Schorsch#h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

@Gohann
so mache ich den Kartoffelsalat auch. Nur ich nehme Schalotten statt Scharlotten. Letztere ist sicher eine besondere Züchtung aus Berlin-Charlottenburg   lol
Als Beilage zu den Fischbuletten gefällt mir allerdings besser ein einfacher Quellreis. Das ist mit einem Reiskocher besonders einfach herstellbar aber auch ohne einen Solchen machbar.
Ich verwende stets geschälten Langkornreis und wasche den bis die weisse Stärke weg ist. Dann wird dieser mit Wasser in einem Topf oder den Reiskocher gegeben so dass das Wasser 1/2 cm über dem Reis steht. Eine Priese Salz und etwas Reisgewürz dazu und kurz ankochen - dann Temp runter oder am Reiskocher auf standby. Durchaus in der Größenordnung 30 bis 45 min quellen lassen (Reis sollte noch etwas Biss haben). Den fertigen Reis dann mit etwas Tomatenmark binden - nicht zumatschen. Ein so gefertigter Quellreis verhilft auch einem zarten Fisch-/Fleischgericht zur Geltung. Der Abschluß ist dann ein Espresso.
Schwefi


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Zu feineren Fischbuletten jetzt gerade aktuell kann man sich auch Spargel und Kartoffeln mit Butter oder Hollandaise reinziehen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu feineren Fischbuletten jetzt gerade aktuell kann man sich auch Spargel und Kartoffeln mit Butter oder Hollandaise reinziehen..


 

 Danke,#h
 kommt beim nächsten mal dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

hab mir grade nämlich 2 Pfund abgekocht...
Gibt aber Filet und keine Buletten dazu.........


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Gut funktioniert auch immer der altebkannte Heißwurstsalat.
Glas Heißwürstchen und ein selbiges voll Majo.
Durchmischen und fertig


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

sag mal Thomas, Du kochst tatsächlich den herrlichen Spargel?
Den besten Geschmack hast Du somit im Kochwasser (zwar gut für ein Spargelsüppchen) und dann hast Du diese lapperigen Stangen auf dem Teller liegen, die aussehen wie ........... na, lassen wir das.
Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass Spargel sehr gut zu Fisch passt, aber ich mache ihn fast immer so:
Spargelschaft natürlich schälen, die Spitzen nicht (grüner überhaupt nicht)
diese Stangen in kurze Abschnitte schräg schneiden
die Spitzen nicht - die legt man erst einmal beiseite
Puderzucker in eine beschichtete Pfanne (besser noch Keramikpfanne) streuen, schmelzen lassen -nicht braun werden lassen,
dann die schräg geschnittenen Schäfte rein und kurz anrösten 1-2min
dann ein wenig Butter dazu und mit wenig Riesling ablöschen - Salz und Muskat, dann  die Spitzen dazu geben, Temperatur runter und 8 min leicht dünsten lassen.
Der Spargel muss noch geringen Biss haben und schmeckt dann alles andere als ausgewässert. Eine selbst gemachte Hollondais oder auch Bernais, die leicht zitronig saein kann runden den Genuss ab
der restliche Riesling passt dann auch zur Fischbulette
Schwefi


----------



## Riesenangler (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Messer und Gabel. Sonst nichts, versaut sonnst nur den Puren Geschmack. Das selbe sage ich auch zu jedem Bratenstück.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Dünsten geht natürlich genauso.
Ich will aber auch Suppe, da brauchste halt den Fond..


----------



## Kotzi (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Und nochmal besser wird der Spargel gegaart in Alufolie im Backofen mit ein bisschen Butter,Salz, Muskat, Zucker, Tröpfchen Wein und einem Müh Petersilie.

Grüner Spargel wird halbiert und schlicht in einer Mischung aus Butter und Olivenöl gebraten wo am ende noch ein spritzer Zitrone drauf kommt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hab mir grade nämlich 2 Pfund abgekocht...
> Gibt aber Filet und keine Buletten dazu.........




Hatte ich vorgestern mit frischem Steinbeisser. :l


----------



## Gohann (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Meine Zunge wird immer länger! Aaaber Frauchen war heute einkaufen. Es gibt Grünen Spargel mit Putenschnitzel! Ich lass den Spargel im Wasser nur halb durchziehen. Anschliessend wird er mit etwas Butter in der Pfanne gedünstet.

Leeeckeer!!!!!#h


----------



## Kotzi (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*

Kannst das Wasser komplett weglassen, schmeckt intensiver und macht gartechnisch nichts aus.


----------



## wolfgang f. (17. April 2014)

*AW: Beilage zur Fischfrikadelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dünsten geht natürlich genauso.
> Ich will aber auch Suppe, da brauchste halt den Fond..



|kopfkratÄhem Thomas,
ungern widersprech ich dem Küchenbullen doch ich tu´s:
aaaalso ich nehm da nur das abgeschälte und die dicken Enden für den Fond (bei zwei Pfund reichen die "Abfälle" völlig)
Die geschälten ganzen Stangen kommen nur mit etwas Salz und ein paar Butterflöckchen in Alu-Päckchen in den Backofen- so behalten sie am meisten Aroma!#6
Wasser ziehen die selbst und garen somit im eigenen Saft!


----------

